# McGinn Lawn and Landscaping



## McG_Landscaping

Hey guys I am a member on lawnsite and decided I would make a thread over here. I picked up my plow from storage today to do some work on it. Here are pictures of my plow today plus a few from this past season. I will post pictures this upcoming season of my work here.

The first 4 pictures are of my truck and the last one is of my old truck with a snowbear plow.


----------



## grandview

What's this lawnsite?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

grandview;1297123 said:


> What's this lawnsite?


lol really? www.lawnsite.com


----------



## alldayrj

thats quite a cutting edge you got on there lol


----------



## McG_Landscaping

alldayrj;1297125 said:


> thats quite a cutting edge you got on there lol


Yeah its terrible! It is rubber because the guy who had it before me only used it to plow his omnistone driveway. It is coming off and a real blade is going on unless I get a second setup which is supposed to happen next week. But I can not complain because the entire setup was free (minus the mounts) when I bought the truck.


----------



## MatthewG

Where in PA


----------



## McG_Landscaping

MatthewG;1297164 said:


> Where in PA


Western pa just north of pittsburgh in the north hills!


----------



## Matson Snow

grandview;1297123 said:


> What's this lawnsite?


A Place where *Mark Oomkes *Hangs out..........................


----------



## havenlax18

For that plow did you have to buy extra adapters since its one of the newer super duties?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

havenlax18;1297463 said:


> For that plow did you have to buy extra adapters since its one of the newer super duties?


Yeah I had to buy an ultramount setup for the truck and then the unimount conversion kit for the ultramount. Also I had the old wiring harness for the truck from the unimount and had to jerry rig it into my truck so I have a switch to turn on the lights and the turn signals don't work but luckily my turn signals are always above the plow. It pays off to have my dad who is a mechanic and can fix things/problem solve issues for me!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I found a few pics from last year. Also I picked up my salter (free) this weekend. I plan on replacing the motor and auger and actually installing it hopefully this weekend. A few weeks ago I bought a new blade for the plow too and am hoping to install that next weekend


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I bought a new motor, auger, and spinner plate for the salter, and installed it, but I need to modify the spreader mount to fit on my tailgate. Also I am working on repainting the plow basically so it looks decent on the truck and doesnt rust too much more. Next year I am hoping to take it all apart and paint all of the black parts and have the blade all sandblasted down and painted professionally.


----------



## vegaman04

10x better with a coat of paint, just wait till you put a new cutting edge on.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

vegaman04;1343530 said:


> 10x better with a coat of paint, just wait till you put a new cutting edge on.


Thanks. Thats what i thought too! The blade is laying right in front of it and is going on this weekend.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

good call on painting the plow man. It looks much better.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

THEGOLDPRO;1343612 said:


> good call on painting the plow man. It looks much better.


Thanks! It needs another coat of paint or two and a western sticker on the front, and the blade needs put on. but thats all for the weekend


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea, My old Curtis is in need of a rehab pretty bad now a days. Maybe next year ill rip it all down and start working on it. I have way too many things on the list to do this year.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

THEGOLDPRO;1343715 said:


> Yea, My old Curtis is in need of a rehab pretty bad now a days. Maybe next year ill rip it all down and start working on it. I have way too many things on the list to do this year.


I feel ya, I have so much maintenance to do on mowers and such but i cant find time to do any of it. Maybe over winter. Also I am hoping to fix my one walk behind and maybe sell it next year to buy another one, or a dump.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

A few more pics from prepping this past winter. Next weekend I should have the salter wired in and ready to go. All of the wires are run but I didnt have a mount for the controller so I didnt hook in the power or anything else yet. Also I am still using the truck for leaves for the next few weeks so its not dedicated to snow yet.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

and more. my first pallet of salt. and some shovels i picked up. and some new backup lights


----------



## deere615

Take those shovels back go online and order the snow plow shovels man I did that last year and what a difference! Those kind do help in the deeper snows though I keep hearing from everyone its going to be a bad winter,,,


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1346933 said:


> Take those shovels back go online and order the snow plow shovels man I did that last year and what a difference! Those kind do help in the deeper snows though I keep hearing from everyone its going to be a bad winter,,,


I will have to look into them! I love the yellow shovels but they wear out. I used them when we had the 20+ inches a few years ago and were awesome. The blue shovels are for my dad. He doesn't like the newer plastic ones and he wanted an all metal one. He's oldschool


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Heres a few more pics. Im ready for the snow to start flying... unfortunately it doesnt look like any snow at least in the 10 day forecast. The pics are before i went and wahsed the truck.


----------



## havenlax18

You wont be needing that weedwack string


----------



## bubbles10

i see the yellow vest in the truck that for when your out at night. nice looking rig


----------



## McG_Landscaping

havenlax18;1362962 said:


> You wont be needing that weedwack string


:laughing::laughing: yeah i realize that now. I had it in there in case i had to mow one or two more. With my luck id forget it and run out.


bubbles10;1362964 said:


> i see the yellow vest in the truck that for when your out at night. nice looking rig


Thanks. I actually use them when im out mowing commercials. I might use them this winter though.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

well we were supposed to get 1-3 inches last night and turned out to be nothing. I did get to salt twice though. just a few more pics of my truck all geared up for the "storm" and the lot I salt.


----------



## vegaman04

Get something in between the truck and your salter to deflect it away. 2 Big mud flaps or a chunk of conveyer belt or that truck is going to get eaten alive.


----------



## deere615

wow ya you were right that lot would not be fun if it got slippery! good job, the salter-thats where the one on my blue truck sat i never got a big flap I just washed the truck after every storm. Pittsburgh really hyped up that storm.......big time...


----------



## McG_Landscaping

vegaman04;1395009 said:


> Get something in between the truck and your salter to deflect it away. 2 Big mud flaps or a chunk of conveyer belt or that truck is going to get eaten alive.





deere615;1395350 said:


> wow ya you were right that lot would not be fun if it got slippery! good job, the salter-thats where the one on my blue truck sat i never got a big flap I just washed the truck after every storm. Pittsburgh really hyped up that storm.......big time...


That storm was over hyped! I did get another salting in yesterday morning and this morning though. I usually wash it off the same or next day. I do have both extra conveyor belt and mudflaps that i might try to help deflect it some. I will see tomorrow when I do some work on the truck.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

we finally had some lake effect snow earlier in the week but we hit low 60*s here today. i dont know when were going to see more of the white stuff. anyway heres a few pics


----------



## havenlax18

Wings look good, I also notice you got a decal for your plow. What happened to your drivers side plow light in the pictures.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

havenlax18;1406144 said:


> Wings look good, I also notice you got a decal for your plow. What happened to your drivers side plow light in the pictures.


thanks! it burnt out so i replaced it then the bulb in the new one shattered so i had to take it out and exchange it. i wanted to get the wings installed before dark so i waited to take the light back


----------



## havenlax18

Sounds good on one of mine A branch well on the plow and shattered the stock fisher lights so when I went to buy new ones they quoted me 400 so I just bought my own KC lights, i like the kc lights because they have a steel cage on the front for protection, they are LED, are steel, and come with off season cover to protect from condensation.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

havenlax18;1406160 said:


> Sounds good on one of mine A branch well on the plow and shattered the stock fisher lights so when I went to buy new ones they quoted me 400 so I just bought my own KC lights, i like the kc lights because they have a steel cage on the front for protection, they are LED, are steel, and come with off season cover to protect from condensation.


nice! i think next year i might upgrade to the ultramount lights on this plow because these lights suck! i can barely see 15 feet in front of me with high beams on. and they point right haha


----------



## S-205

The plow looks really good with the wings? It's been functioning fine?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

SmokeyBacon;1406177 said:


> The plow looks really good with the wings? It's been functioning fine?


Thanks. So far its been fine. The 7.5' is now a nice size for the truck with the wings. i have only used them on 1 lot with 1 1/2 inch or so. with more snow i think theyll work better but they still did the job


----------



## S-205

McG_Landscaping;1406186 said:


> Thanks. So far its been fine. The 7.5' is now a nice size for the truck with the wings. i have only used them on 1 lot with 1 1/2 inch or so. with more snow i think theyll work better but they still did the job


Okay I see. Well I hope it keeps on functioning well throughout the season. what year is the plow?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

SmokeyBacon;1406411 said:



> Okay I see. Well I hope it keeps on functioning well throughout the season. what year is the plow?


me too! it was on a 00' truck before last year so i would assume its around a 2000s plow but it was used privately on one drive and not used for commercial plowing


----------



## S-205

Thats always great to find something like that eh? Like a commercial grade mower that someone used on their home and thats it. It should have plenty of life left in it! Is your truck base, or does it have any options?


----------



## AndyTblc

Send some snow up this way, don't hog it all


----------



## McG_Landscaping

SmokeyBacon;1406690 said:


> Thats always great to find something like that eh? Like a commercial grade mower that someone used on their home and thats it. It should have plenty of life left in it! Is your truck base, or does it have any options?


it was. the dealer actually gave it to me for free with the truck. it was on a truck i wanted but i couldnt finance it so i got the newer truck and a free plow. its all base. manual locks and windows vinyl seats and rubber floors


AndyTblc;1406698 said:


> Send some snow up this way, don't hog it all


haha you guys have already had more snow than us!


----------



## AndyTblc

McG_Landscaping;1406781 said:


> it was. the dealer actually gave it to me for free with the truck. it was on a truck i wanted but i couldnt finance it so i got the newer truck and a free plow. its all base. manual locks and windows vinyl seats and rubber floors
> 
> haha you guys have already had more snow than us!


Or not. at my house we have got 3 inches at one time so far this year, and its all gone


----------



## deere615

AndyTblc;1406980 said:


> Or not. at my house we have got 3 inches at one time so far this year, and its all gone


ya you still got more we have had like 4 snowfalls this year 3 of which the snow just stuck to a dusting on the grass and the most recent one which was 1-2inches


----------



## McG_Landscaping

my new truck. no plow this year but next year it should get one


----------



## S-205

What use do you have for a second truck? Why not another 3/4 ton?


----------



## deere615

he goes to school far away so he needs something decent on gas this will replace his car so he can still work with it and get decent fuel mileage I am guessing


----------



## McG_Landscaping

SmokeyBacon;1439834 said:


> What use do you have for a second truck? Why not another 3/4 ton?


i go to school in the snow belt and we get a lot more snow up here so my front wheel drive car wasnt cutting it.


deere615;1440061 said:


> he goes to school far away so he needs something decent on gas this will replace his car so he can still work with it and get decent fuel mileage I am guessing


you are correct brad. also my dad wants to plow with me next year so he will probably use this as a driveway truck.


----------



## S-205

Okay cool!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

just a few pics of the trucks together. just like everyone else we havnt had any snow in a while. im ready for spring to start


----------



## deere615

Do you think the bumper on the new chevy has been changed? I always thought with the half tons the corners match the paint and with the 2500/3500s they were chrome I kinda like that black look though. Maybe that black is primer like when you buy an aftermarket part and not painted?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1453356 said:


> Do you think the bumper on the new chevy has been changed? I always thought with the half tons the corners match the paint and with the 2500/3500s they were chrome I kinda like that black look though. Maybe that black is primer like when you buy an aftermarket part and not painted?


it was definitely changed! i think it was in a fender bender or two. there is also white overspray in the bed. since it was a gas company truck they took care of any damage but there are a few little things that point to damage


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1453457 said:


> it was definitely changed! i think it was in a fender bender or two. there is also white overspray in the bed. since it was a gas company truck they took care of any damage but there are a few little things that point to damage


yeah thats how my dump was a bit and thats what to normally expect with high mileage fleet vehicles. My dump actually had body would I think in t small areas low and it wasnt perfect because I could see it but It got covered up real nice when I herculinered the sides.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well I took the plow out of storage in case we get hit with frankenstorm. Also I spend all day installing my dump insert. Hopefully I will have a new spreader in a few weeks as well.


----------



## MatthewG

McG_Landscaping;1506662 said:


> Well I took the plow out of storage in case we get hit with frankenstorm. Also I spend all day installing my dump insert. Hopefully I will have a new spreader in a few weeks as well.


I'm looking at about 10" of rain on this side of PA, never before in my life did I get sandbags before in my life for my house.

Hopefully you get some snow


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well we got our first salt event in this morning. Just a pic of the truck when I was done. Also how the 1500 is looking now.


----------



## snowremoval4les

Did you add a set of wings to your plow? Or what's the black brackets for on the ends?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

snowremoval4les;1520528 said:


> Did you add a set of wings to your plow? Or what's the black brackets for on the ends?


yup! i installed a pair of buyers wings last year


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

truck looks good with the dump insert


----------



## IA Farmer

No plow on the 1500 yet?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

How many miles on the Silverado?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Morrissey snow removal;1520571 said:


> truck looks good with the dump insert


Thanks!


RAM_ON97;1520578 said:


> No plow on the 1500 yet?


Nope. I didnt have the work to justify it. I honestly dont know how much longer I will have the truck. I really only use it to run errands, do estimates, and commute to school


2006Sierra1500;1520646 said:


> How many miles on the Silverado?


somewhere around 141,000 and still running strong


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well I wasn't planning on getting a plow for the 1500 but I found a great deal so I couldn't pass it up. Brought it home tonight!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looking good man! Surprised I hadn't run past your thread on here before! Lets hope for a good winter, I just sank a small fortune into my snow stuff as well..


----------



## McG_Landscaping

KL&M Snow Div.;1526750 said:


> Looking good man! Surprised I hadn't run past your thread on here before! Lets hope for a good winter, I just sank a small fortune into my snow stuff as well..


Thanks! I am hoping we have a good winter as well. Hopefully I will have this mounted this weekend or next week


----------



## CashinH&P

definalty want to know how the sno way plow works iv been interested in then. Love the trucks man!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

CashinH&P;1526778 said:


> definalty want to know how the sno way plow works iv been interested in then. Love the trucks man!


Thanks! I will let you know after it gets used a few times. I would prefer a western but i honestly think i stole this thing


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Both plows mounted!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well I bought another spreader


----------



## durafish

WOW is that going in that truck?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

durafish;1541644 said:


> WOW is that going in that truck?


no its going in my 250 and this will get the meyers spreader


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Matson Snow;1297200 said:


> A Place where *Mark Oomkes *Hangs out..........................


:laughing::laughing:

I saw this and couldn't stop laughing. McG great setup, both trucks look clean and well equipped for snow.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

jrs.landscaping;1542494 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I saw this and couldn't stop laughing. McG great setup, both trucks look clean and well equipped for snow.


Thanks bud! The v box will be great on the 250 once it has a motor swap


----------



## jrs.landscaping

What's going in it for a motor? We did a swap on our Buyers after I blew a hole in the side of the block. It was actually pretty painless and the new motor has been working great.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

jrs.landscaping;1542517 said:


> What's going in it for a motor? We did a swap on our Buyers after I blew a hole in the side of the block. It was actually pretty painless and the new motor has been working great.


not sure yet. it has an intek 10.5 on it now with electric start. i will probably swap it for the same but with pull start. i dont like all of the fancy starters and batteries.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

McG_Landscaping;1542521 said:


> not sure yet. it has an intek 10.5 on it now with electric start. i will probably swap it for the same but with pull start. *i dont like all of the fancy starters and batteries*.


You say that now until it's 2 AM and your holding a broken pull cord in your hand :crying:. I've been there done that, Mine has electric start with a pull start backup. This way I have two chances to screw it up Thumbs Up


----------



## McG_Landscaping

jrs.landscaping;1542532 said:


> You say that now until it's 2 AM and your holding a broken pull cord in your hand :crying:. I've been there done that, Mine has electric start with a pull start backup. This way I have two chances to screw it up Thumbs Up


thats actually what it has now but i cant seem to find one that is setup like that. did you get yours online? if so, do you have a link?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Mine has a B&S 10.5. I bought it from a local dealer so I have no idea where to look online. Have you tried Northern Tool?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

jrs.landscaping;1542548 said:


> Mine has a B&S 10.5. I bought it from a local dealer so I have no idea where to look online. Have you tried Northern Tool?


yeah they seem to have the best selection. i may have to check locally


----------



## McG_Landscaping

well i had a bit of an accident this morning. hopefully i can get the vbox up and running this week


----------



## Mark13

Did your dump insert slide back as well?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Well, was going to see if you'd sell that spreader now that you had a big one. Oh well, thankfully you didn't do much damage other than to the spreader, probably didn't even feel that plastic cave. Don't feel bad though, I backed myself right up over a retaining wall and into a rock bed this morning. Didn't do any harm, had to restack part of the wall but it buffed!


----------



## LI snowman

Check these guys out for a new motor for your salter. I have bought several engines from them. Their pricing and selection is hard to beat.
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Mark13;1553986 said:


> Did your dump insert slide back as well?


yup. earlier in the day i had hit a bump with 2 ton in it while going around a corner and it came off of one tie down. then this ripped it off. on top of that i think i blew the cylinder


KL&M Snow Div.;1554039 said:


> Well, was going to see if you'd sell that spreader now that you had a big one. Oh well, thankfully you didn't do much damage other than to the spreader, probably didn't even feel that plastic cave. Don't feel bad though, I backed myself right up over a retaining wall and into a rock bed this morning. Didn't do any harm, had to restack part of the wall but it buffed!


i didnt even feel it. i was going pretty slow. i actually ripped the insert out 


LI snowman;1554091 said:


> Check these guys out for a new motor for your salter. I have bought several engines from them. Their pricing and selection is hard to beat.
> http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/


thanks for the link! i am going to check out one local place tomorrow but i dont think that they will be able to beat that


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well I ended up picking up a new spreader today!


----------



## deere615

Nice you at least got it back on the road! did all the wiring and stuff match up?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1556427 said:


> Nice you at least got it back on the road! did all the wiring and stuff match up?


yup it was the exact same spreader. all i did was swap my vibrator over to it.


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1556521 said:


> yup it was the exact same spreader. all i did was swap my vibrator over to it.


good deal!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well I ended up picking up another truck for snow and landscaping. I also picked up this free plow. It works great despite sitting for a few years.


----------



## exmark

Looks great man. Really growing your company a lot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

exmark;1660037 said:


> Looks great man. Really growing your company a lot. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! I do a lot more summer work than winter work but I took the plunge and I am hoping to have a big winter


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I had the other truck lettered today.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

well I got a new spreader and mounted it this weekend. I am waiting on plow mounts to be shipped. were supposed to get 1-2" tomorrow and neither truck is completely ready. I also picked up a small blower from a dealer at a local snow seminar


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

How many miles on the blue truck compared to the white one?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

2006Sierra1500;1662987 said:


> How many miles on the blue truck compared to the white one?


Blue one has 57k on it and the white now has 93k. I bought the white one in '10 with 58k on it


----------



## havenlax18

Hey is that the 6ft model? If so I am thinking of purchasing that one.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looking good, glad to see I'm not the only one dropping money on snow equipment this season!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

havenlax18;1663975 said:


> Hey is that the 6ft model? If so I am thinking of purchasing that one.


No its the full size one. I like that I have room in front of it though.

Austin I wasn't planning on it but the opportunity arose


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1665371 said:


> No its the full size one. I like that I have room in front of it though.
> 
> Austin I wasn't planning on it but the opportunity arose


Thats my main reason for the same spreader when I brought mine, theres enough room there to put bags of calcium shovels spreader small blower etc


----------



## McG_Landscaping

deere615;1665466 said:


> Thats my main reason for the same spreader when I brought mine, theres enough room there to put bags of calcium shovels spreader small blower etc


I have used the spreader a few times now and love it. Minus the controller. I think I am going to have to buy a backup just in case


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I finally got all of the components to install the plow. Also had the rear end beefed up.


----------



## PGHplowguy

Time to get that leaf box off of there mate. Going to be tough scooping salt into your 5 gallon bucket...lol.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Haha I know! I just need it for another week or two


----------



## McG_Landscaping

A picture of my plow after a repaint, getting coffee with pressedun, and the replacement for my 1500. its a 2003 f350 powerstroke 6.0l


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Very nice, you must be doing well for yourself! I know there are alot of haters on the 6.0, but if you do the right things to bullet proof them they're a good motor. Good luck with her!


----------



## CityGuy

Nice looking pics.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Thanks guys.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I bought another plow truck for the winter. I'm going to be running 3 trucks this winter


----------



## icebreaker

McG_Landscaping;1841249 said:


> I bought another plow truck for the winter. I'm going to be running 3 trucks this winter


Looks good / you ever need a Myers blade for that I have one left and bunch of extra stuff it's a 8 ' poly have everything motor lights extra e60 used once


----------



## McG_Landscaping

icebreaker;1841262 said:


> Looks good / you ever need a Myers blade for that I have one left and bunch of extra stuff it's a 8 ' poly have everything motor lights extra e60 used once


Thanks! I am working on an 8' steel that my shop neighbor has but I will definitely keep you in mind


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well my 03 is gone. I replaced it with this 08 6.4. its going to be getting a blizzard speed wing and my salt dogg shpe 2000


----------



## Dan R 4000

McG_Landscaping;1915023 said:


> Well my 03 is gone. I replaced it with this 08 6.4. its going to be getting a blizzard speed wing and my salt dogg shpe 2000


How do you like the SPH 2000 salt dogg looking at getting one but have to get some advice Thumbs Up


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Dan R 4000;1915088 said:


> How do you like the SPH 2000 salt dogg looking at getting one but have to get some advice Thumbs Up


I love the spreader. I've run almost 200 tons through it between last year and this year. It spreads heavy to the drivers side but it works out in most cases. Just make sure to pack the electrical fittings with a ton of dielectric grease and keep some spare parts on hand


----------



## RWS81

Everything looks great! Why did you get rid of the 03' looked like a great plow truck.


----------



## scott3430

That's a nice 08' you got. Congrats.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Thanks guys. The 03 had a horrible turning radius and it needed a bunch of work to make it a reliable plow truck. I'm trying to get back to 3 pickups instead of 4


----------



## McG_Landscaping

finally getting to use the new setup


----------



## Banksy

Funny looking Speedwing ya got there. J/K nice rig.


----------



## kolwnmstr

Banksy;1938485 said:


> Funny looking Speedwing ya got there. J/K nice rig.


I thought the same thing lol.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Yeah I was all setup to pull the trigger on the speed wing and at the last minute my fiancee oked the jump to the boss


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Heres a few pics from last winter. I had a buddy who is a photographer take some pics


----------



## McG_Landscaping

And a few more


----------



## jhall22guitar

Great photos! Good luck this year.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Great pics!


----------



## Dan2425

Wow can't wait to see this winters pics. can't believe i didnt see this thread sooner.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Bought another truck for this winter. Its an 07 F550 with a new boss 7.5 with wings that will go on the black 250. The dxt will go on the dump. Also picked up a snow ex tailgate replacement spreader for it


----------



## WIPensFan

Who the heck puts a 7.5' plow on a F550?? Glad you're switching it out. Nice truck.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

WIPensFan;2069853 said:


> Who the heck puts a 7.5' plow on a F550?? Glad you're switching it out. Nice truck.


With wings it's over 9'. I've found straight blades to be a heck of a lot less efficient than a blade with wings. I just couldn't trust employees to drive around with 10' of plow which is what would happen if I went larger


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice pics!

What brand chrome bug guard is that on your 6.4L?

Ive got an 09 that't 2 tone white and gold on the bottom. Has a chrome brush guard, it is a Lariat so it has the Chrome Package. I think the smoke type shields may look out of place with the rest of the front being chrome.

Not normally a chrome guy, but i honestly think on my truck chrome looks better


----------



## McG_Landscaping

DieselSlug;2070005 said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> What brand chrome bug guard is that on your 6.4L?
> 
> Ive got an 09 that't 2 tone white and gold on the bottom. Has a chrome brush guard, it is a Lariat so it has the Chrome Package. I think the smoke type shields may look out of place with the rest of the front being chrome.
> 
> Not normally a chrome guy, but i honestly think on my truck chrome looks better


There's not a name on it. All it says is super duty on the one side. Maybe it's a Ford bug guard?


----------



## DieselSlug

McG_Landscaping;2070651 said:


> There's not a name on it. All it says is super duty on the one side. Maybe it's a Ford bug guard?


It could be, I do know Ford does sell an OEM unit. My white hood seems to show the chips a lot. Still on the fence about chrome or smoked.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well I still have the 3 F250s. Now all trucks have the same style spreader so I can stock extra parts. I took down a pole with the spreader on the 550 last season so it now it has a Salt Dogg 4000 spreader. I also picked up a brand new kubota with a boss plow and salt dogg spreader for sidewalks at one of our medical centers.


----------



## McG_Landscaping




----------



## McG_Landscaping

Well it's been a few years. Here's some of the newer snow equipment.


----------



## buttaluv

Man, I'm glad you checked back in out here! I enjoy seeing your Picts...


----------



## S-205

I remember seeing your pictures on lawnsite when you started with your white Ford, pretty cool to see how your company has grown, don’t forget to look back and gain some motivation from all your hard work.


----------

